# reinke's edema



## AnneCline (Feb 3, 2010)

What CPT would be used for laryngoscopy with incision and drainage of reinke's space edema?
thanks in advance!
Anne


----------



## tlivengo (Feb 3, 2010)

*Reinke's Space edema*

I think 31515 would work.


----------



## tlivengo (Feb 3, 2010)

Or 31540?  It's hard to know exactly without knowing more of the dictation of actual procedure...


----------



## AnneCline (Feb 17, 2010)

A laryngoscopy was placed
in the mouth and visualization of the cords was achieved.  The posterior
glottic area was identified.  It was grasped with triangular forceps.
Portions of the mucosa were biopsied and sent for evaluation.  The area
looked to have changes consistent with parakeratosis to the naked eye.

Attention was turned to the cords.  Edema was seen of both cords, left
greater than right.  A sickle blade was used to incise the _____________ of
the superior surface of the vocal cord.  The area was suctioned free with
drainage of the edematous material seen within the cords.  This was done
without complication, and done on both sides.  After completion, epi
pledgets were placed to control bleeding.


----------

